# Removing Stock CD Player



## hsentra (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE and would like to know how I can take out the CD Player. I believe its the stock cd player (it says CY468 on it). For some reason the light does not turn on the screen so I'm thinking it could be a loose wire in the back? 

I wanted to take it out and have a look but can't seem to find a way to do this. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

hsentra said:


> I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE and would like to know how I can take out the CD Player. I believe its the stock cd player (it says CY468 on it). For some reason the light does not turn on the screen so I'm thinking it could be a loose wire in the back?
> 
> I wanted to take it out and have a look but can't seem to find a way to do this. Any help is appreciated!


http://myspecv.com/f/t1969.html


----------



## hsentra (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey saint0421. I can't access that link. I get the following message on the page: "*The forum you are attempting to view requires more permissions than what you have, It is either mod, admin or a member only forum*".


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

hsentra said:


> Hey saint0421. I can't access that link. I get the following message on the page: "*The forum you are attempting to view requires more permissions than what you have, It is either mod, admin or a member only forum*".


Sorry. That section of that forum you have to be a member. 

Try this one. Post #6:

New guy's Radio removal Q - B15sentra.net - Nissan Sentra Forum


----------



## hsentra (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks saint0421! I was able to take out the CD player no problem. Unfortunately, I didn't see any loose wire so I'm thinking its an issue with a CD Player. Will probably have to get a new :-/

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

hsentra said:


> Thanks saint0421! I was able to take out the CD player no problem. Unfortunately, I didn't see any loose wire so I'm thinking its an issue with a CD Player. Will probably have to get a new :-/
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


My stock CD player quit playing CDs a LONG time ago. You'll most likely have to be looking into getting a new CD player indeed.


----------



## hsentra (Jun 1, 2006)

Cool thanks man. Side question. When you get a new CD deck, was it pretty much a straight swap or was there alot to it? Do you recommend a professional?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

hsentra said:


> Cool thanks man. Side question. When you get a new CD deck, was it pretty much a straight swap or was there alot to it? Do you recommend a professional?



Stock for stock it's definitely a straight swap. You just wouldn't be able to use one from a Sentra that came with the RF package. I have an aftermarket JVC headunit. I don't have any issues with wiring something up myself thus I did the install.


----------



## hsentra (Jun 1, 2006)

Cool. Thanks for the info! Much appreciated!


----------

